# DW735, poor boy's dust collector attempt



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

So it's only been a few weeks ago that I scored a DW735 planer on craigslist. It didnt come with the infeed/outfeed tables but that's ok because I'm gonna mount it on a stand I built for another radial arm saw I had and I'll make folding extensions on the cabinet. It did come with two different dust/chip ejectors. One is a flat wide one that sprays out like a waterfall and the other looks to be sized for a 4" hose.

The first time I cranked it up I wasnt sure how much or how fast the dust/chips would be coming out so I rolled it to the edge of the garage door and pointed it outside. Good thing I did! GEEZE LOUISE! This baby shoots that stuff out like the wood chipper we rent out at work! So hmmmm, now what? Gotta figure out a way to at least TRY to contain this blast.

So I bought a few pieces of 4" metal stove pipe and several angled connectors. I'm thinking I can just direct the flow into a big cardboard box, right? Seems simple enough… I think I'll even try to fit the pipe into a hole I cut in the box, then I'll seal the box with tape…. THAT oughtta catch all them little chips nice and neat!



















So I rig this up and turn on the planer. Start feeding a small piece of wood thru it and I'm watching the wood rather than the box. All of a sudden I hear this big WHOOOOOMP and it's raining dust and chips all over me. The box had inflated like a balloon till the tape seal failed and the force of the chip blower just let it go everwhere.










So I come in here to my new-found friends at LJs and do a bit of searching…. ok so NOW I see that this baby has the exhaust power of an F-15! LOL

Oh well, cant afford one o' them fancy dust collectors I see online, so I guess I'm gonna hafta get out Momma's sewing machine and make me a draw-string cover for an old 55 gallon drum I have in the shop.

Next time I get a bright idea I'll know to look here FIRST ….


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL. I did a similar thing when I first got my 735 except it was a bigger box and I put another hole with a fine screen in it. The second hole was in the same side as the entry hole so the saw dust would hit the back of the box and (hopefully) drop to the bottom. It was better than letting it just blow into the room, but still allowed a lot of chips to escape as well as all the fines.

Anyway, that is what I used until I made a garbage can Thien Collector which works great!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

$150 for a 2 hp Harbor Freight dust collector. Figure out a way, but do it.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a complete dust collection system in the basement shop, but the planer will fill it up in no time flat…..so I use an old dust collector bag for the planer. I just built it into the planer stand so it saves on floor space…....

See it in action here.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

DeWalt sells a drawstring drum cover made for the 735. About 8' of 4" hose securely attached to the cover. Its what I've been using since I got my 735 over two years ago, and it seems to work quite well. You should be able to find it at any retailer that sells the 735.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

If that system doesn't work out for you, you should have no trouble selling the box and pipe on Craigslist for a premium…...................


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are interested I have the drawstring bag for this planer I used it for a while before I got my dust colleciton system. PM me with your details and it;'s yours.
When I originally got my 735 I Played with different ideas for the dust collection. I even made a cabinet the size of the one you have your plane on. I ran duct work down into the cabinet and put a furnace filter in the door that I made for the unit. I sealed all of the joints with silicone, the thing worked great, the only problem was that it got clogged up so fast that I ended up buying the draw string attachement from dewalt. lol. But when I baught my dust collector I just threw it into the cabinet below it and forgot about it.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used my planer yesterday to mill some cedar fence pickets. I filled 6 5 gallon buckets with the chips. I have the Dust Devil cyclone separator dust collector attached to a shop vac. My Dewalt 734 doesn;t have the blower the 735 does.


----------



## horsch (Feb 7, 2011)

You might find this interesting. After watching the wood whisperer's Cyclone Separator Shootout I did some digging around about the Oneida Dust Deputy (which came out top in the review). This video really stuck out in my head. Since the DW735 has a built in blower you don't need to do anything other than hook it straight up to the dust deputy. Like the guy in the video, you should probably make sure you have a sufficiently large and strong barrel for the chips to go in. Since the hose diameter isn't real big you probably don't want to be taking huge cuts with it, but it seems to keep up all right. Anyway, enjoy your new planer. That sure is a nice one.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Update…. s-grifter (above) offered to send me the drawstring bag for this planer and when I offered to at LEAST send him a few bucks for the postage he refused. So here I am, only been on this site for a few days and already someone is doing something very above-board for "the new guy".... Damn nice of you!

Well, I recieved the bag and hooked it up today. I used the same metal duct work and re-purposed a trash can I had in the corner that I hardly used. And I had to reset the brace to keep the duct high enough so the board doesnt hit it on the way out the back. As you can see (below), this setup works MUCH BETTER than the cardboard box I tried above (THAT was a fiasco!)

So THANKS to s-grifter! That was very nice of you.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Too bad you didn't catch the exploding box full of chips on video! That must have been quite a sight.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

awesome


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Not surprised that the 735 blew up the box. That must have been been one of those "ah sh*t" moments! I use mine outdoors, often unhooked to anything, and stepping into the exhaust when full of chips and shavings is a painful experience.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

joein10asee…......so, you going to pop for the infeed/outfeed tables to tame the snipe that unit can produce without them?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

So far I havent seen any snipe. But then I have only fed a few small pieces thru it and I'm probably only planing a sixteenth or less each pass. My plan is to build infeed-outfeed tables that'll fold down against the cabinet.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> You might find this interesting. After watching the wood whisperer s Cyclone Separator Shootout I did some digging around about the Oneida Dust Deputy (which came out top in the review). This video really stuck out in my head. Since the DW735 has a built in blower you don t need to do anything other than hook it straight up to the dust deputy. Like the guy in the video, you should probably make sure you have a sufficiently large and strong barrel for the chips to go in. Since the hose diameter isn t real big you probably don t want to be taking huge cuts with it, but it seems to keep up all right. Anyway, enjoy your new planer. That sure is a nice one.
> 
> - horsch


All of the solutions in the links are bulky and do not do as good a job as a home made Thein Cyclone. It is a shame the comparison did not include a very common solution used by many.


----------

